# New to N Scale and Need Help



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am new to N Scale and don't know where to start.
I am stuck on which engines to use, I have found many and am fairly convinced on the Kato engines. But I am confused on which to choose. I have seen 2 diesel engines that look exactly the same yet one is $80, and the other is $160. From what the site says I can't see the difference, so can somebody help me choose? Money is a bit of an issue but I don't want to cheap out.

Also I am thinking about using C80 track, but who makes the best track?

Also in all what is the best online store to order from that is trust worthy and reliable?

Thanks everyone,

Matt


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If the locos are both Kato's,then I'd guess that one is equipped with a sound decoder to justify the difference in price.And if they're both Kato's,both prices are very good.If it's not the case,the one at $160. is outrageously expensive.Can you post links to these?We could be better judges this way.

Code 80 is a good choice...easy to work with,reliable,anything can roll on it and reasonably priced.Two brands I both like...Atlas and Peco for their flextrack,however Peco have a better turnout design but is more expensive and is based on european prototype turnouts,if this matters.


----------



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> If the locos are both Kato's,then I'd guess that one is equipped with a sound decoder to justify the difference in price.And if they're both Kato's,both prices are very good.If it's not the case,the one at $160. is outrageously expensive.Can you post links to these?We could be better judges this way.
> 
> Code 80 is a good choice...easy to work with,reliable,anything can roll on it and reasonably priced.Two brands I both like...Atlas and Peco for their flextrack,however Peco have a better turnout design but is more expensive and is based on european prototype turnouts,if this matters.


Apparently it was just a very uninformative site. I went to the actual Kato site and it had shown the difference between the two.

Either way, what is a good online store that is reliable?

Thanks for the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

these are just a few i use, but there are many good ones out there!
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/
http://www.fiferhobby.com/index.html
http://www.nscalesupply.com/NScaleSupply.html
they are in no kind of order, i like ordering from Fifer Hobby, they seem to take the extra step to help me.


----------



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help.

One more question, would the Woodland Scenery Inclines work for the N Scale or only the HO Scale?
If not what is an easy way to build inclines?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Inclines are calculated in percentage values.A 2% incline means that your track is going uphill 2 inches for every 100 inches of horizontal travel,so no,inclines are not scale related.These values remain the same.


----------



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Inclines are calculated in percentage values.A 2% incline means that your track is going uphill 2 inches for every 100 inches of horizontal travel,so no,inclines are not scale related.These values remain the same.


Alright that is what I figured, I just wanted to be sure. Just the Woodland Scenery inclines would be almost over kill for how wide they are though... or would it be possible to run to N Scale tracks on one foam incline?

If custom building inclines, is there a specific type of styrofoam that is best for cutting and shaping?

Also glues for everything, what should I use? Is there one general glue for track, and track bed? Or are there specific types of glue for each? I also know some glues will dissolve styrofoam so what should I avoid?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I've never used WS inclines so can't tell you much about them.They're supposed to be the easiest way though.

I like to work with house insulation pink foam,it comes in one and two inch thikness.I prefer the two inch. so that rivers,ditches,etc. can be carved in it.You should have no problem to find some in Edmonton.

I use regular white wood glue (Lepage's).A little more cost,latex caulk is also widely used for these purposes.


----------



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I've never used WS inclines so can't tell you much about them.They're supposed to be the easiest way though.
> 
> I like to work with house insulation pink foam,it comes in one and two inch thikness.I prefer the two inch. so that rivers,ditches,etc. can be carved in it.You should have no problem to find some in Edmonton.
> 
> I use regular white wood glue (Lepage's).A little more cost,latex caulk is also widely used for these purposes.


Alright sounds good. But quick question, do you know the distance that should be between 2 pieces of track on a turn so that 2 trains can pass each other without hitting each other?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I just pm'd you the nmra standards to answer your question


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> I just pm'd you the nmra standards to answer your question


Newbie request....Could you do the same for me please?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Catwagon said:


> Newbie request....Could you do the same for me please?


sure thing!!! plus your son is a good guy


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

Why thank you! Every dad like to hear nice reports like that. =)


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Can you send me the NMRA standards as well?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ToothlessTinker said:


> Alright sounds good. But quick question, do you know the distance that should be between 2 pieces of track on a turn so that 2 trains can pass each other without hitting each other?





Catwagon said:


> Newbie request....Could you do the same for me please?





marzbarz said:


> Can you send me the NMRA standards as well?



This is a forum WHY DON'T YOU JUST POST THEM HERE???

Unless you want to keep on PM'ing everyone.

Or are they top secret?

That is how a forum supposed to work, through posts not PM's.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> This is a forum WHY DON'T YOU JUST POST THEM HERE???
> 
> Unless you want to keep on PM'ing everyone.
> 
> ...



because the original poster of this thread sent me some questions in a pm and that is where I answered them. Sorry if I offended you


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/s-8.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brylerjunction said:


> because the original poster of this thread sent me some questions in a pm and that is where I answered them. Sorry if I offended you



You did not offend me?

Just easier and more helpful to others to post them in the thread.
Some might be too bashful to ask.
Then again you might get one or two requests a day for them, if you list them in the thread all you should get are thank yous.

But probably not, so I will be the first.
Thanks you.:thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> You did not offend me?
> 
> Just easier and more helpful to others to post them in the thread.
> Some might be too bashful to ask.
> ...


ok awesome you are welcome!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ToothlessTinker said:


> Alright sounds good. But quick question, do you know the distance that should be between 2 pieces of track on a turn so that 2 trains can pass each other without hitting each other?





brylerjunction said:


> I just pm'd you the nmra standards to answer your question


He PM'ed you?
I must have read it wrong?
It looked like to me like he asked you here in the thread for it.
Unless he Pm and posted???

It don't matter, now everyone has it if they want it.

It is a forum.....to share info and ideals,etc.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> He PM'ed you?
> I must have read it wrong?
> It looked like to me like he asked you here in the thread for it.
> Unless he Pm and posted???
> ...


he had sent me the exact same question via pm so I responded to it via pm


----------



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

I was looking around today on Modeltrainstuff.com and was looking at the Walthers engines. Are they any good, and what is the difference between the regular Walthers, and the Walthers Proto? Or should I just stick with Kato?


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Another good site I order my n scale stuff from is http://http://www.blwnscale.com every order I've ordered from there has gone out the same day or the following day. Unlike some sites I order from blw site is updated if the item is in stock or sold out. 

I'm fairly new to this hobby also so I don't have a lot of experience with a lot of brands of locomotives but here is the 3 brands of locomotives I like: Atlas, Kato and fox valley models. If it was me i would get the Kato over a Walthers, Kato is the top of the line in locomotives


----------



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey,

I was looking at the Peco turnouts and am confused slightly. Do I need to buy a switching unit to actually switch the track, or can I manually switch it?
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Peco-N-SL388-Code-80-Right-Hand-Large-Radius-p/pec-sl388.htm?CartID=3
Thats what I am looking at.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

If you want to control the turnouts from a place way from the layout...the answer would be yes. If you want to control the turnout at the turnout, itself, then you may wish to consider a manual controlled ground throw such as the one shown hear: http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/cab/cab206.htm. This type of turnout control is placed at the turnout it self.

The Caboose line of manual ground throws require care when installing and they work very well (mine have been in place for some 5 years with no problems). The only drawback to consider is that the Caboose throws are a little large. Some modelers have used landscaping to hide the throws.

The Peco turn-outs are an excellent choice. If you have time, a google search using "Peco Turnouts" will give you a number of site that provide excellent information on the turnouts, how they can be controlled, electrical wiring diagrams, etc.

Best of luck and hope this helps.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

With peco you dont need a switch machine You can do it with your hand


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The gentleman is exactly correct, you do not have to install tactical controls for the Peco turnouts. The electrical configuration will allow one to operate the turnouts while operating the layout from a remote location ( a location away from the turnout).


----------

